# Compound mitre saw station



## malc75 (15 Jul 2013)

I have been given a small compound mitre saw and am looking to build a portable station for it. The source of some good plans would be a great help to me.


----------



## denboy (23 Jul 2013)

There is a very comprehensive plan and instructions running to 10 pages in Woodsmith/Time-Life book "The Home Workshop". ISBN -0-7835-5951-8. will cost you £3 including postage from Amazon Marketplace.
D


----------



## denboy (23 Jul 2013)

Just noticed you said " portable". The plans i suggested are for a mobile workshiop unit on castors but perhaps you meant something you could put in the car?


----------



## PeteG (4 Sep 2013)

Hello Malc...If you're still looking for plans, came across this one recently. I'll be having ago at this one myself in the coming weeks! 
http://woodworkerswebsite.com/Miterstand.html


----------



## Baldhead (4 Sep 2013)

PeteG":19i6dq9x said:


> Hello Malc...If you're still looking for plans, came across this one recently. I'll be having ago at this one myself in the coming weeks!
> http://woodworkerswebsite.com/Miterstand.html


PeteG

I've bookmarked that for a future build, thanks for that.

BH


----------



## sometimewoodworker (4 Oct 2013)

malc75":1sfuh9dv said:


> I have been given a small compound mitre saw and am looking to build a portable station for it. The source of some good plans would be a great help to me.


Check out Ron Paulk's one, it may suit you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGZPubkww-E


----------



## Crispier (7 Oct 2013)

PeteG":ndnrxbi1 said:


> Hello Malc...If you're still looking for plans, came across this one recently. I'll be having ago at this one myself in the coming weeks!
> http://woodworkerswebsite.com/Miterstand.html




How many pocket holes!!!! Jeez he must be made of money....


----------



## Teepeg (7 Nov 2013)

PeteG":18v26mkb said:


> Hello Malc...If you're still looking for plans, came across this one recently. I'll be having ago at this one myself in the coming weeks!
> http://woodworkerswebsite.com/Miterstand.html




Great tutorial, thanks for adding ..


----------

